# Neutral Safety/Reverse Light switch



## 400hp408sb (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, here it goes. I just installed a B&M MegaShifter in my 4x4 1987 chevy pickup. My problem is I'm trying to hook up the neutral safety and reverse lights to the new shifter. The shifter comes with two switches so basically all that needs to be done is hooking up the correct wires to the correct switches. There are four wires going to the factory switch on top of the steering column just inside the firewall. A green wire and a blue wire going to the connecter on the top right hand side of the switch. And there is an orange wire and a black wire going to the connecter on the left hand side of the switch. I disconnected the left hand side and tested the reverse lights, they still worked. so i figured the wires going to the right hand side are the reverse light switch wires. Well, I hooked it all up the way I thought it should work and the reverse lights come on as soon as the ignition has power. the safety switch doesn't work at all. I was wondering if anyone else had done this project. I've tried all the combinations I can think of with the wires and none seem to work. I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. Inspection is next month . Thank You


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Best I can offer is that the green wire is the switched lead for the reverse lights. At least on an 88 it is. And it's a lighter green than one other one in the tail light harness. I just got done locating the switched wire so I could tap it for a switch leg to fire the relays in my auxiliary reverse light circuits.


----------

